
Ask HN: Best CRM for a B2B client selling across Europe? - ThatDutchGuy
I&#x27;m looking for a CRM system for a business that sells B2B in all european countries. The company has around 25 employees speaking 10 languages so I18N is a must.<p>Other nice features would be build-in email automation, integration of 3rd party software e.g. Zapier, clean and web based UI.<p>I&#x27;ve looked at Pipedrive, Freshsales and Hubspot so far.<p>Are there any other providers worth looking at?
======
thatSaaSguy
Hi, worth looking at Livespace (www.livespace.io).

It's ideally suited for B2B sales teams. Built in email & task automation,
open API & PieSync connection - all supported. The UI is really intuitive and
the reporting is great.

Currently availbale in 3 languages (Polish, English, Russian)

